# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Diarrhea (pics included)

## Crazy4Herps

My BST is probably about a year old, had a few small rats last week, and has been healthy up to this point. Basking point is 88*F, cool side around 79*, humidity at 60%. He's in a Rubbermaid tub (20qt I think, he's outgrown it. I'm buying him an AP within the next month) with paper towel substrate. He defecated a little bit yesterday and it looked/smelled fine.There is a _chance_ it may have been a bit too cool during these past few days, I wasn't monitoring the temps as closely as I usually do.

So, just a few hours ago he took a big dump. It's much more loose than usual. It smelled, too--his feces usually reek, but this is a completely different smell. The best way to describe it is to say that it smells like cat crap. I literally walked into my bedroom and was very angry because I thought my cat had taken a dump under my bed.

I also found the hip bone of a rat in the feces, which is why I'm thinking the heat pad may have cooled off and it's a result of indigestion.

Here are some pics.



(Yes, he does have retained spectacles again, I've been working on them.)

I'll get a fecal sample to the vet as soon as possible to check for parasites.

Any other ideas? Has anybody experienced anything similar to this?

----------


## 2kdime

LOOKS like a possible regurgitation. Those are said to stink pretty good. Though I've had some pretty rank Blood/Short Tail poops.

BUT, runny stools are an indicator of parasitic problems as you are aware of. Would be worth having it checked out.

Why did he get a few small rats last week? 

That could have been a cause of something, too much food too fast.

Also double check temps.

MIGHT try lowering hot spot to 85 or so.

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (03-09-2010)

----------


## redpython

that's a regurge.  drop your hot side a bit and don't overfeed your snake.

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (03-09-2010)

----------


## cinderbird

> that's a regurge.  drop your hot side a bit and don't overfeed your snake.


also give him at LEAST 2 weeks before the next feed to allow his system to recover. A regurge is very hard on a snakes system.

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (03-09-2010)

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Thanks for the replies, everyone! Now that I look at it, I guess it does have a tail.  :Sad:  I usually feed him two small rats every month or so. I'm thinking maybe I handled him too soon after a large feeding when I cleaned the cage.

----------


## mpkeelee

y would u take pics before removing ur snake? thats the first thing i would do

----------


## 2kdime

Does it really matter?






> y would u take pics before removing ur snake? thats the first thing i would do

----------


## redpython

in your initial post you say he had a few small rats last week, then in another post you say you feed him 2 small rats a month.


are you feeding him all of the prey items at once?  stop if so.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Sorry, I phrased that strangely. I feed him once a month, two small rats per feeding.

----------


## rodentslayer

Ditto what Jason said.  Definately a regurge.  Drop hot side temps and feed once every 7-10 days.  Not 2 rats in one shot.  Give him a couple weeks rest before you feed him again.

later
Jordan

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (03-09-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Bingo







> Ditto what Jason said.  Definately a regurge.  Drop hot side temps and feed once every 7-10 days.  Not 2 rats in one shot.  Give him a couple weeks rest before you feed him again.
> 
> later
> Jordan

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (03-09-2010)

----------

